# Second hand ladies hunt coat



## rachael2012 (6 November 2009)

Where is best place to sell a second hand hunt coat?  Advertised on one hunt website but not had any response so other ideas appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## kerilli (6 November 2009)

ebay, possibly, or H&amp;H.  i think if it's worth under £500 you can advertise online in H&amp;H for free...


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (6 November 2009)

Ooh!  Is it an 8-10 navy one? (sorry to sound so repetitive, I want one!) In fact Id probably make do with black


----------



## nicnag (6 November 2009)

Ebay,I made a £200 profit on one I bought from there but was too big!


----------



## rachael2012 (6 November 2009)

It is navy size 10.  Can give you the measurements if you like.


----------



## Angelbones (6 November 2009)

Im looking for one for my groom - size 10. Please can I have measurements too! How much do you want for it? What sort of condition is it in? PM me if you'd rather. many thanks.


----------



## rachael2012 (7 November 2009)

Thanks everyone for your ideas. 
As few people have asked for measurements and details.  It is from Harrods as new condition only worn a few times.  Size 36L - it fits my mother who is a size 10/12.  Measures 30" collar to hem and sleeve length is 24".


----------



## Sneedy (7 November 2009)

Definitely e-bay if you fail on here!  I've just sold mine for over £200...only wanted/expected about £150 - not that I'm complaining!!


----------



## marmalade76 (8 November 2009)

What make /size of jacket did you sell Seedy?
I have one I need to sell as its too big but I'm worried that I might  lose money on it.


----------



## Sneedy (8 November 2009)

It was a Mears heavyweight, size 36", in as new condition!  If you put a reserve or starting bid on it then at least you'll have some 'protection'?!


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (8 November 2009)

I think it may be slightly too big for me.


----------

